# Dual Cold Air Induction System



## Bagpiper (Jul 7, 2006)

If anyone can help. I saw a picture on here of someone that had a dual cone air induction system. I was wondering what it is and if anyone knows anything about it, thanks.


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Dominant Motorsports has that forced induction Unit you are looking for. They only sell it if you get your car tuned as well due to the effect it has on the PCM. Some cars come up with trouble codes and others do not. I haven't personaaly ordered one, but I did inquire about it. Hope this helped. Goodluck!


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

This it?






http://www.harrop.com.au/root_folder/harrop_manifolds/amfd7022-00.html


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

marathonman said:


> This it?
> View attachment 492
> http://www.harrop.com.au/root_folder/harrop_manifolds/amfd7022-00.html



Holy sh*t that thing is expensive. Why not just buy a maggie? Do you have one of those? If so, is it really woth that much doe?


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

No way! I would rather invest in other mods for better HP gains per dollar!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

That price is nuts


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow! I hadn't seen that one. Way too expensive though. The one I was speaking about is only like $365.00 and it hooks right into the existing throttle body with no modifications. Seems like a supercharger or turbo would be better than that thing considering, of course on how the air enters the engine compartment.


----------

